# IP vs OP Remote coding



## crittersitter (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello.  I want to do remote coding.  I have a CPC.  What do I need to know to be qualified to code IP vs OP?  I have always coded Pro-fee.  Thanks and Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays to all!


----------

